# nitrogen dioxide against covid



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Heared at News toay. 
In Uppsala, Sweden they have found in tests nitrogen dioxide have effect against covid. Fight covid when have got it.

Their research started BEFORE covid at SARS and now they have found it have effect at covid too. 

(If I heared correct and translate correct


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Mmmmm.

Nitrogen dioxide causes a range of harmful effects on the lungs, including:

Increased inflammation of the airways;
Worsened cough and wheezing;
Reduced lung function;
Increased asthma attacks; and
Greater likelihood of emergency department and hospital admissions.1
New research warns that NO2 is likely to be a cause of asthma in children.2


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Nitrogen dioxide causes a range of harmful effects on the lungs, including:


 I'm not biologist, I'm economist  but isn'r nitrogen DIoxide the same the body produce ITSELF and bree out?

Don't you mix up with nitrogen OXIDE? 
That's very harmful, even deadly at high dosage.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> I'm not biologist, I'm economist  but isn'r nitrogen DIoxide the same the body produce ITSELF and bree out?
> 
> Don't you mix up with nitrogen OXIDE?
> That's very harmful, even deadly at high dosage.


Nitrogen Dioxide. NO2 is used in rocket fuel.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> I'm not biologist, I'm economist  but isn'r nitrogen DIoxide the same the body produce ITSELF and bree out?
> 
> Don't you mix up with nitrogen OXIDE?
> That's very harmful, even deadly at high dosage.


Carbon dioxide is exhaled.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

carbon dioxide is exhaled. nitrogen dioxide is pollution - it helps make acid rain.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

ok. Perhaps the news said carbondioxide 

(But is nitrogendioxide realy serious dangerous? (As long as not so much so not enough space for oxygen.) Niitrogen is the main part of the air an oxygen we need.)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> ok. Perhaps the news said carbondioxide
> 
> (But is nitrogendioxide realy serious dangerous? (As long as not so much so not enough space for oxygen.) Niitrogen is the main part of the air an oxygen we need.)


I worked on aircraft and we used Nitrogen to service aircraft tires,accumulators and shock struts, it's a dry gas and it displaces oxygen so it was dangerous.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> I worked on aircraft and we used Nitrogen to service aircraft tires,accumulators and shock struts, it's a dry gas and it displaces oxygen so it was dangerous.


But that's concentrated.
It's 78 % nytrogen in normal clean air, so it can't be much dangerous even in that high percentage


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Correction: It's nitrogen*OXID*. 
Now I found articles even in science publishing websites about the news I heared e g here https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7328337/


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> But that's concentrated.
> It's 78 % nytrogen in normal clean air, so it can't be much dangerous even in that high percentage


Nitrogen in the air is normal. However if it gets higher than normal concentrations then other gases have to be less. Air is 78% nitrogen, 21% oxygen and 1% other gases.

So it doesn't take much additional nitrogen to result in less oxygen in the air. It is not the additional nitrogen that is the problem, but the reduction in oxygen.

We cannot sense oxygen in the air, all we are able to detect is carbon dioxide. That is why masks can feel stuffy, we exhale about 4% CO2 and some stays in the mask and we sense that slight increase on our next inhalation.

If the concentration of oxygen gets less than 19.5% then we will experience effects. These will be lack of energy, inability to concentrate.If oxygen gets to the low teens in percentage the effects become pronounced, slight efforts will leave you exhausted. Levels less than 6% result in death. Most workplace safety guidelines are to keep at least that much oxygen in the air, oxygen monitors will usually alarm at that point for things like confined space entry.

However you would not notice any particular trauma or discomfort other than lacking energy. I have read articles that suggest using an inert gas to displace the oxygen in a chamber as a form of capital punishment. The person would just experience lack of energy then fall asleep and die.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Correction: It's nitrogen*OXID*.
> Now I found articles even in science publishing websites about the news I heared e g here https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7328337/


Interesting Lunkan and there are supplements/foods that help your body create Nitric Oxide such as L-Citrulline, L-Arginine,Pycnogenol or Red Beets, Red Beet supplements. 

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/nitric-oxide-foods#TOC_TITLE_HDR_4

I have a very difficult time finding Red Beets sold in our region and from what my daughter mentioned they seem to be seasonal but on my last visit I was surprised to see beets in the vegetable section.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> ok. Perhaps the news said carbondioxide
> 
> (But is nitrogendioxide realy serious dangerous? (As long as not so much so not enough space for oxygen.) Niitrogen is the main part of the air an oxygen we need.)


Compound chemicals have very different effects on the body than the elements that make up the compound.

I wouldn't dream of eating just a small amount of sodium or breathing any amount of chlorine.
But a sprinkling of sodium chloride on my chips is a necessity.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tiz said:


> Compound chemicals have very different effects on the body than the elements that make up the compound.
> 
> I wouldn't dream of eating just a small amount of sodium or breathing any amount of chlorine.
> But a sprinkling of sodium chloride on my chips is a necessity.


Nitrogen on its own is an inert element so is pretty harmless as can be seen in the air we breath, it's when you start combining it with other elements like oxygen. N0, NO2 etc. then it become very reactive. Like I said earlier NO2 is used in rocket fuel.


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nitrogen by itself is OK, it will just suffocate you if no oxygen present.
Nitrous oxide is the gas dentists used to use, referred to as "laughing gas" because one often woke up laughing. 
Nitrogen dioxide when dissolved in water produces nitrous acid. 
Nitrogen trioxide when dissolved in water produces nitric acid.

Very weak hydrochloric acid is produced by the body to aid digestion. That's why your throat burns sometimes when you vomit. The stomach acid / digestive juices will kill most living things that you have eaten.

Gaseous forms of the oxides of nitrogen and sulphur will form acids on contact with water and the acid will then have a corrosive effect on body tissues especially the lungs.

Sounds a bit Trumpian aka injecting bleach. Acids will have an effect on tissue. Soap also kills covid but one shouldn't INHALE soap to kill the virus.

John


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I worked on aircraft and we used Nitrogen to service aircraft tires,accumulators and shock struts, it's a dry gas and it displaces oxygen so it was dangerous.


An auto repair dealer where i live will remove air in all 4 tires, fill with nitrogen for 300 pesos

S&R charges 400 pesos for nitrogen 
Source: S&R Membership Shopping

NASCAR uses nitrogen in the tires
Source: Nitrogen in Tires : Information about Nitrogen Tire Inflation News, Benefits, Generator Dealers, Location Finder & More


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> An auto repair dealer where i live will remove air in all 4 tires, fill with nitrogen for 300 pesos
> 
> S&R charges 400 pesos for nitrogen
> Source: S&R Membership Shopping
> ...


Your tyres are already nearly 80% nitrogen. Just think of the beer you could buy for 300-400 pesos.


----------



## John Monk (Oct 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Your tyres are already nearly 80% nitrogen. Just think of the beer you could buy for 300-400 pesos.


thats true but 100% nitrogen fill is significantly better than the"Normal" ratio.

Had 100% nitro fill in my toyo tires and in 3 years not once did I lose any pressure beyond the typical cold start or slight heat up on longer drives.

Well worth a measly 300 pesos to put air in for a year if you dont get a puncture! 

Once I get back my motorbike will have nitro fill there of course I put TPMS on the stems with lock nuts but on a 2 wheel vehicle im more paranoid than a 4 wheeler.

Thats my 2cents anyway.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

John Monk said:


> thats true but 100% nitrogen fill is significantly better than the"Normal" ratio.
> 
> Had 100% nitro fill in my toyo tires and in 3 years not once did I lose any pressure beyond the typical cold start or slight heat up on longer drives.
> 
> ...


Yes but the 20% oxygen leaks then you pressurize with 80% nitrogen/ 20%oxygen and you are up to 98% nitrogen.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

And we simply have our local service station check/adjust the tyres every time we fill up, part of the service. BTW always a mask and I'll breath the nitrogen through that mask.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Saw this at a PI Shell station while getting gas yesterday.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Saw this at a PI Shell station while getting gas yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 98647


That's what we used on aircraft tires Nitrogen it's a dry gas.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Saw this at a PI Shell station while getting gas yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 98647


It would be interesting how many of those claims would stand up in court. I'm sure they wouldn't get that through advertising standards here in the UK.


----------

